# Macbook pas trop vieux pour windows/solidwork?



## lanouille66 (9 Mars 2019)

Bonjour, n'ayant pas trouvé précisément  le sujet je me permet d'en créer un.

J'ai un MBP fin 2011 (13") que j'ai récemment améliorer en dégageant le mangedisc et en mettant un SSD + mon vieux  HDD (a la place du mangedisc)
J'ai aussi changer ma RAM qui passe de 2x2 à 2x4 giga.

Pour le travail j'ai besoin d'utiliser solidworks (qu'on me donnera craqué de 2013) mais pour ça il faut que je mette mon ordi en windows.

Ma question: pensez vous que mon mac ne va pas HURLER de douleur avec solidworks + windows?
est-ce que ca vaut le coup? 
Si oui merci de me préciser quel windows serait le top

Je tiens aussi à acclamer ce modèle de MBP qui marche sans aucuns problèmes depuis 2012, je suis sidéré quand je vois les HP qui durent 2 ans MOUHAHA


----------



## Locke (9 Mars 2019)

lanouille66 a dit:


> Pour le travail j'ai besoin d'utiliser solidworks (qu'on me donnera craqué de 2013) mais pour ça il faut que je mette mon ordi en windows.


Alors là, on va vite clore le sujet et si tu veux des informations tu vas aller t'adresser directement aux fournisseurs de ton logiciel illégal, ils doivent savoir faire, non ? L'installation de logiciels piratés ne fait pas partie de la charte des forums.


----------

